# recipe box



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

Is there a recipe box on here so we can copy and paste the recipes from here


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

No nicole there isn't.  I copy and paste to my word program.  I have stuff set up like this to keep it organized:

APPETIZER - then the name - - - that way all the appetizers are lumped together and the rest gets put in alphabetical order - but if I have a lot of wing recipes let's say I do this:

APPETIZER - WINGS - then the name

then I have

ENTREE - POULTRY - name of recipe

ENTREE - BEEF - name of recipe

SALAD - 

SALAD DRESSING

etc., etc., etc.


----------

